# cost to board goats



## awi (Jun 10, 2015)

I have been approached by someone asking if I would be interested in boarding his daughters 4h roping goats.  I already have goats on my property and have plenty of room plus a large pen separated from my pasture where I could keep them. He told me to name my price but I have no idea what to ask.  I don't want to rob him but I do want to be compensated for my time. I live in the Dallas, TX  area.  He wants me to use my own feed and figure that into the price.  Anyone have some suggestions? I would also want to draw up a contract of some sort just to protect myself.  Anyone have one they would want to share? Thanks for your time!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't have any answers for you, but will be watching to see what others have to say.  Would you be doing a basic dry lot for these goats?  How many goats?  Would you be keeping these goats totally separate from your goats?   What is a "roping goat?"

There's a bunch of us surrounding the DFW Metroplex so someone may have some answers for you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 10, 2015)

Unless he has documents from the lab that goats are Johnes negative I wouldn't even entertain the idea. 

Remember... goats can have diseases that you cannot "see" and can expose your goats through infecting the ground like Johnes  ( wasting disease) also whatever parasites they have they will be dumping them on your property as well as cocci.

You need to also discuss your liability. If a goat goes over a fence, escapes, gets injured or killed where is your liability?
If dogs or coyotes etc come in what about that?

Rope goats are used for roping with horses I think. 

How much do they eat now? How old are they, what kind of hay? 
If a vet needs called out who does that you or him? Fees?

Who takes care of hoof care?

Are they manageable? Wild? will you be chasing these goats?
Do they have horns?
How much time would be required for cleaning, mucking, treating for lice mites if necessary and the time involved for daily watering and feeding?  Time is $$!
How long to board them?
Will they be  visiting? Do you have a state clause that exempts you if they get injured on your farm?
Insurance?

I know it all sounds so pessimistic but we live in a world where people are nuts and will sue in a second.

Personally I think liability and risk outweighs the payment but then again... everything could work out just great!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd talk to some facilities that board horses in your area.
I don't think goat boarding is very common, but horse boarding is *very* common so I think that would be your model.  Full care boarding where the facility provides the hay and feed, does the work with a stall is about $400 per month here in Wake County, NC.

Of course a goat would not eat as much, but you said "goats", so depending upon how many you are talking about they might.
And, I think you could model your contract after the ones used for horse boarding which address liability, how vet calls are handled etc.


----------



## awi (Jun 10, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Unless he has documents from the lab that goats are Johnes negative I wouldn't even entertain the idea.
> 
> Remember... goats can have diseases that you cannot "see" and can expose your goats through infecting the ground like Johnes  ( wasting disease) also whatever parasites they have they will be dumping them on your property as well as cocci.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for replying.  You raise some excellent questions. There are 2 goats and he was boarding them at stables but the stable is now only allowing horses, so they have to move them. I never knew boarding goats was something anyone did! He told me he has paperwork showing they are healthy because the stables he was previously using required testing and paperwork to board them there. I have a pretty large pen that is separate from my herd. I wouldn't want them to be with my goats at all. They do have horns but are very friendly and love to be petted. I sell off any of our goats that I can't easily manage so I don't want to take care of any that are difficult! I have pasture grass for them to graze on in that separate pen and they want them to be fed 2x daily with a little bit of goat pellets. I feed our animals 2x daily so that is no problem.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 10, 2015)

awi said:


> Thank you so much for replying.  You raise some excellent questions. There are 2 goats and he was boarding them at stables but the stable is now only allowing horses, so they have to move them. I never knew boarding goats was something anyone did! He told me he has paperwork showing they are healthy because the stables he was previously using required testing and paperwork to board them there. I have a pretty large pen that is separate from my herd. I wouldn't want them to be with my goats at all. They do have horns but are very friendly and love to be petted. I sell off any of our goats that I can't easily manage so I don't want to take care of any that are difficult! I have pasture grass for them to graze on in that separate pen and they want them to be fed 2x daily with a little bit of goat pellets. I feed our animals 2x daily so that is no problem.



So, he is boarding horses.  I would find out what he pays for that and get a copy of the contract they use for horse boarding
You might adjust the price based on the difference in how much they would eat
But you still have to feed them twice a day
Doesn't matter really that you are already feeding yours


----------

